# Power Shuttle on 5083E



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

So today I started having trouble with the power shuttle on my John Deere 5083E. A description of what it is doing...if I am forward, I can go to Neutral, then back to forward and it works properly. If I am in Reverse I can go from Reverse, to Neutral, to Reverse and it works properly. But when I attempt to go from Forward, Neutral, and then to Reverse and vise versa the N flashes as if I didn't cycle it properly or tried to put it in gear while in Neutral. And once I try to change direction, ie from forward to reverse and I get the N flashing error, it will not allow me to go any direction. I can however use the clutch and change direction with things working like they should. I am not sure if there is a sensor or switch somewhere that needs cleaned or adjusted? Any help would be greatly appreciated. If there is any more information needed I will gladly provide it. Thank you!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Could be a sensor going out.

I would check the electrical connections that plug into the side of the transmission. I wish I could describe better where they are. From the tractor seat they are on the right side of the transmission (at least they are on my 6100D). I do not remember which of the three works the reverser. My reverser began acting up and Deere told me to check those plug ins and it did the trick. One time I had pressure washed to get the mud off and the plugs moved. Another time I was in some high weeds and I believe they worked loose.

The electrical connections have those soft ribs to keep moisture out. I have cleaned mine with electrical contact spray.

On the 5083E they may be located somewhere else.


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you, I will try to check that this evening!


----------

